# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  İşte belge Zahid Akman!

## bozok

*İşte belge Zahid Akman!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/09/2008* 




Adı ümer üzkan. Almanya’dan arıyor. Telefon numarası: 00492294992255.

Başlıyor anlatmaya:

*- “Sabahattin bey 2000 yılında Milli Görüş eksenli olarak tanıdığım Mustafa Hasleblebici isimli arkadaş beni ziyarete geldi ve kurulan büyük bir konut kooperatifine üye olmamı teklif etti. Ben İhlas, Kombassan ve Yimpaş’la ilgili söylentileri aktarınca, biz onlardan değiliz, bizim arkamızda Kanal 7 var, Zahid Akman da kooperatifimizin yönetim kurulunda dediler. Ben hangi Zahid Akman, şu televizyonda haber sunan sakallı Zahid Akman mı dedim, evet o dediler. Bakın bu resmi evrak, burada adı var, Zahid bey bu kooperatifi kuran adam dediler.”* 

ümer üzkan devam ediyor:

*- “Zahit beyin ismini duyunca bende bir güven hasıl oldu, ama yine de tamam demedim ve düşünmek için iki gün süre iste-dim. İki gün boyunca Kanal 7’yi seyrettim ve gördüm ki yarım saatte bir bu kooperatif için reklam kampanyası var. Bunu gördükten sonra bu iş galiba ciddi. üyle ya, koca bir TV kanalı sahtekarların reklamını yapar mı diye düşündüm ve üye olmaya karar verdim.”* 

ümer bey araya girmeme bile fırsat vermiyor:

*- “üye olurken ben yine de kooperatifin yönetimini resmi evrak üzerinden istedim. Baktım ki Abdullah üzer, Yasin üzcan ve Mehmet Gürhan’la beraber Zahid Akman da kooperatifin yönetiminde. Onu görünce tamam dedim ve bastım imzayı.”* 

ümer üzkan’ı dinlemeye devam:



*- “üye olurken baştan giriş ücreti diye 274 euro ödedim ki bana verilen makbuz elimde. Akabinde 15-9-2000 tarihinden itibaren her ay 87 euro ödemeye başladım ve bunu aylarca ödedim.”* 

ümer üzkan’ın anlatımı sürüyor:

*- “Bu arada ödemelerimin yanı sıra Alman hükümetine talep yazısını da bana imzalattılar. Malum Alman hükümeti konut kooperatiflerine çocuk sayısına göre yardım ediyor, yani hibede bulunuyor.”* 

üzkan finale doğru geliyor:

*- “Derken o günlerde Zahid Akman ve arkadaşlarının Yimpaş’la ilgilerinin olduğunu duydum. İşkillendim ve ayrılmaya karar verdim.”* 

Peki ümer bey parasını alıp ayrılabilmiş mi?



ümer üzkan:

-Müracaat ettim ve ödediğim paramı geri verin dedim, aldığım cevap paranı iki sene sonra alırsın oldu. İki sene bekledim ve paramı almaya gittim, ama adres ve telefonlarını değiştirdiler. O zaman Kanal 7 ile Deniz Feneri aynı binadaydı. Yimpaş da yanlarındaydı. Zaman içinde başka yerlere taşındılar. Uzun uğraşlardan sonra yeni adreslerini bulup önce iadeli taahhütlü mektup yazıp cevap vermemeleri halinde Alman polisine gideceğimi yazdım. 

Korktukları için olsa gerek beni aradılar ve yeni adreslerine davet ettiler. Paramı istedim, para yok, sıraya koyalım, bekle dediler. Tamı tamına 8 yıldır sıramın gelmesini bekliyorum, ama ne arayan ve ne de soran var. 

Araya girip kooperatife kaç kişinin üye olduğunu sordum.

ümer üzkan:

*- “Ne kaç kişisi Sabahattin bey, bütün Almanya çapında binlerce insan.”* 

Peki bu insanlara evleri yapılıp teslim edildi mi?

ümer üzkan:

*- “Hayır ortada ev falan yok. Alman hükümeti de galiba bunların üçkağıtlarını anladı ve yapacağı yardımı son anda durdurdu.”* 

Peki diğer kooperatif üyeleri parasını istemiyor mu?

ümer üzkan:

*- “İstemez mi, herkes istiyor ama alabilen yok. Ben dönem sonuna kadar ödemedim, ama 2000’den yakın zamana kadar para ödeyenler var. Bunların paraları da kayıp.”* 

ümer üzkan’dan anlattıklarıyla ilgili olarak Türkçe-Almanca belge ve makbuzları istiyorum ve çok geçmeden o belgeler bana fakslanıyor.(İsteyene hemen fakslayabilirim.)

Evet Zahid Akman ve Kanal 7 için belge isteyenlere işte buyrun efendim.

Zahid Akman şimdi hikaye anlatmayı bırakıp hemen bu sorulara cevap vermelidir:

1) Siz böyle bir kooperatifi kurdunuz mu? Ortağınız Kanal 7 miydi?
2) Kurduğunuz kooperatife kaç kişiden ne kadar para topladınız?
3) Kooperatif inşaatına başladınız mı?
4) İnşaat yoksa paralar ne oldu?
5) Parasını geri isteyenlere ödemeyi niye yapmıyorsunuz?

Zahid bey bu soruları cevaplarsa sütunumuz kendisine açıktır.. Biz bazıları gibi asla peşin hükümlü değiliz. Zahid bey için ileri sürülenler iddiadır ve onu iddialar ispatlanıncaya kadar suçlu ilan etmiyoruz, ama bu sorulara derhal inandırıcı cevap istiyoruz.




*TEBRİK...*
*İşte özlenen Devlet Bahçeli!*
Bizim kimseyle şahsi bir mes’elemiz ve kan davamız yok. Doğru yapılır ise emin olun Tayyip Erdoğan’ı bile alkışlarız. Son örnek Bahçeli olayıdır. Dünkü yazımda MHP liderinin Deniz Feneri ve Başbakan’ın son sözleri bağlamında suskunluğunu eleştirmiştim.Bugün ise onu öveceğim çünkü Devlet Bey öyle şeyler söyledi ki yüreğime su serpti ve hah işte böyle dedim.. Ne mi demiş Devlet Bahçeli? İşte söylediklerinden satır başları: 
-Başbakan kendini kaybetti, seviyesini düşürdü,
-Yolsuzluklara yataklık yapıyor.
-Milletin verdiği yetkiyle çıkar ve menfaat sağlıyor.
-üatırdayan hanedanlığını kurtarma peşinde.
-Kamu kaynakları ile yandaş medyasını besliyor.
-Cumhurbaşkanı harekete geçmeli.
Bu sözlerinden sonra işte özlenen Bahçeli diyoruz.





*şAşIRDIM**...*
*Deniz Feneri ev alayım diyen MHP milletvekiline para ver dedi!*
Adı Yusuf Kırkpınar. İzmir’de sanayici, 1999-2002 yılları arısında de MHP milletvekili.

Yusuf Bey namazında abdestinde bir iman ve inanç abidesidir. İmkanı ölçüsünde herkese yetişir. Milletvekilliği yaptığı dönemde mebus maaşını Saffet Kaya ile beraber almayıp ihtiyaç sahiplerine dağıtan iki vekilden biri olduğunu herkes biliyor.. İşte bu merhamet kalesi Yusuf Kırkpınar 2000 yılında Kanal 7’de Deniz Feneri ile ilgili programı izlerken gördüğü bir sahneden hüzünlenir ve mezbele gibi bir yerde yaşayan yetimlere ev almak için programın ertesi günü Deniz Feneri Derneğinin yönetimini arar.
Peki ne cevap mı alır?

Bunu dün konuştuğum Yusuf Kırkpınar’ın ağzından sunalım:

*- “Sabahattin bey ben o yetimlere bir ev alayım deyince aldığım cevap şu oldu: Hayır siz parayı gönderin evi biz alırız.. şaşırdım ben alsam olmaz mı, gönderin bana bunları, tapuyu adlarına çıkartayım dedim ama para bize gelecek dediler ve bu yardım önerimi geri çevirdiler.”* 

Kafama takıldı, Deniz Feneri böyle bir yardım teklifini niye geri çevirdi acaba?

Amaç üzüm yemek yani yardım toplamaksa Yusuf Bey ev alıyor işte.
Hayır hasenat işlerinde şeffaflık en olmazsa olmazlardan biri değil midir?



*Kanal 7 sahibinin cevap metni:*
Türkiye’de Yeniçağ Gazetesinin 4 Eylül 2008 tarihli nüshasının 9.sayfasında Sabahattin ünkibar’a ait Politika Günlüğü başlıklı köşe yazısında yayınlanan Deniz Fenerinin topladığı trilyonlar ve Perde Gerisindekiler manşetiyle verilen köşe yazısı içeriğinde müvekkilim Zekeriya Karaman’la ilgili olarak daha önceden yapılan saldırıların devamı mahiyetinde olduğu anlaşılan, haksız yanlış ve tamamen kişilik haklarına saldırı niteliği taşıyan iddialara tekrar devam edilmiştir. şöyle ki; Müvekkilim Zekeriya Karaman 1980 yılından itibaren ticari faaliyetler yapmaktadır. Müvekkilim yazıda sözü edilen görüşme yıllarında ve öncesinde, yüksek tirajlı 4-5 büyük dergiyi yayınlayan yayın grubunun sahip ve yöneticiliğini yürütmekteydi. Yine o yılların en çok satan kitaplarını yayınlayan yayınevinin de sahibi ve yöneticisidir. Yine o yıllarda Ankara’nın en çok makine parkına sabip matbaalarından birinin sahibi ve yöneticisiydi. Ayrıca yine müvekkilim o yıllarda, öncesinde ve sonrasında bir çok yatırım ve şirket ortaklığının içinde olan müteşebbis biridir. Köşe yazarının bunları bilmiyor olması, müvekkilimi maaşla geçinen bir insan olarak nitelendirmesi tamamen hasmane bir yaklaşım göstergesidir. Müvekkilim de herkes gibi ekonomik çıkarlarına uygun gördüğü her işe talip olma, gelişen sektörleri takip edip gerekli yatırımları yapma hakkına Anayasal bir hak olarak sahiptir. Hal böyle iken kasıtlı ve karalamaya yönelik köşe yazısı ile haksız mal edinerek servet edinildiği izlenimi ile müvekkilimin toplumsal ve ticari saygınlığı zedelenerek küçük düşürülmeye çalışılmıştır. Tekzip konusu yazının gerçeklerle bağdaşır hiçbir yanı bulunmamaktadır. Tekzibin yayınlanmaması halinde her türlü hukuki ve cezai yaptırımlar için yasal girimlerde bulunulacaktdır. Kamuoyuna saygıyla duyurulur... 

Zekeriya Karaman vekili Avukat Yusuf Atalay.

...

----------


## bozok

*Zahid’in sırrı!*


*Melih Aşık*
*milliyet.com.tr* 
*11.09.2008*



RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman neden Almanya’ya girmesinin yasak olmadığını söylüyor da CHP’lilerin* “Gel misafirimiz ol, beraber gidelim”* önerisini kabul etmiyor? 

Türk - Alman Dostluk Derneği Başkanı, CHP MYK üyesi Ali Kılıç’ın bu soruya yanıtı:

*- Almanya’ya giderse Deniz Feneri’nden olmasa bile kooperatif yolsuzluğu davasından gözaltına alınacağını biliyor.*

*- Kooperatif yolsuzluğu davası mı?*

*- Evet... Almanya’da devlet konut kooperatiflerine üye başına 4 bin euro yardım yapar. Zahid Akman yıllar önce Almanya’da kurulan bir konut kooperatifinin yöneticisiydi ve sözünü ettiğim yardımdan onun kooperatifi de yararlanmıştı. Alman yetkili makamları bir süre sonra kooperatifte herhangi bir inşaat faaliyeti görmeyince verdikleri paranın peşine düştüler. üyelerden de önemli miktarda para toplanmıştı. Araştırma derinleştirilince kayıp paranın bir bölümünün Türkiye’ye, Deniz Feneri’ne aktarıldığına ilişkin bilgilere ulaşıldı.*

*- Sonra?*

*- Dava devam ediyor. Zahid Akman, Almanya’ya giderse hemen savcının karşısına çıkarılacağını biliyor. Ama daha sonra neler olacağını bilemediği için gitmeyi göze alamıyor.*


Yeniçağ gazetesinde dün Sebahattin ünkibar, Almanya’dan ümer üzkan adalı bir yurttaşın şikayetini aktarıyordu. ümer üzkan, yönetiminde Zahid Akman’ın da bulunduğu bu kooperatife aylarca para ödemiş, sonra işkillenerek ayrılmış, parasını istemiş, 8 yıldır geri alamamış... Binlerce kişi bu şekilde dolandırılmış. Kooperatifte adına çakılan tek bir çivi yokmuş... 

Vurgun büyük...



*RTüK Başkanı Akman’la ilgili karar toplantısı 5 AKP’li üyenin mazereti nedeniyle yapılamamış.*

*Yolsuzlukla ilgili konulardaki dayanışmalarının sağlamlığına bakın...*

*Haldun Ertem*

...

----------


## bozok

*TOP BAKANDA...*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 12/09/2008* 



*Yazımız üzerine Zahid Akman için araştırma başlatıldı!*

Dün öğle suları Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanlığı’ndan arandım.

Adının Hasan İlter olduğunu söyleyen isim şunları söyledi:

*“Sabahattin bey malumunuz kooperatif olayı bakanlığımızın yetki alanına giriyor. Dolayısıyla yazınızdaki iddialardan sonra araştırma yapma talimatını aldım. Yazınızda isteyene belgeleri fakslarım demiştiniz, bize elinizdeki belgeleri fakslamanız mümkün mü?”* 

Keyifle dedim ve asistanım Bilun hanıma bana verilen 0-312-2196328 nolu faks numarasını iletip belgelerin gönderilmesini sağladım. Dahası, iddiaları ve belgeleri bana aktaran Almanya’daki mağdurun da telefon numaralarını verdim.

Dilerim bu araştırma baştan savma ve kamuoyunun gazını almaya matuf olmasın. Eğer ciddi bir araştırma yapılırsa Zahid Akman için hemen soruşturma kararı çıkacaktır.

Diyeceksiniz ki Başbakan kokuyu ya da bilgiyi önceden almış ki iki hafta önce Zahid Akman için açılacak soruşturmayı kendi iznine bağladı.

Evet durum aynen öyle, ama önemli olan Sanayi Bakanlığı’nın soruşturmaya ihtiyaç var demesidir... Tabii AKP’li bakan böyle bir şeye izin verir mi o da şüpheli... 

*İmtihandasın Zafer üağlayan!*

...

----------


## bozok

*Meclis göreve*

 
*Saymayı bilmiyor!*

*RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman, “Deniz Feneri iddianamesinde adım geçmiyor” dedi fakat tam 34 yerde adı var!*


*Resmen ’fahri’ üye!*
CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman’ın, bir TV kanalında söylediği “İddianamede adım geçmiyor” ve *“Fahri üyeyim”* sözlerini, belgeleriyle çürüttü. Belgede, Akman’ın OFWG e.G. adlı kooperatifin 4 yönetim kurulu üyesinden biri olduğu görülüyor.


*TBMM’nin itibarını artırın*
MECLİS Başkanı Köksal Toptan’a çağrıda bulunan Kılıçdaroğlu, şunları söyledi: RTüK çok önemli bir kuruluş ve başkanını TBMM seçiyor. Adı kuryeliğe çıkmış, iddianamede adı 34 kez geçen bir kişi RTüK Başkanı olarak görev yapamaz. Gelin, bir ilki başlatın ve şaibeli kişileri istifaya çağırın. 



*İddianamede adı tam 34 kez geçiyor*
RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman, Almanya’da Deniz Feneri e.V. yöneticilerinin yargılandığı davanın iddianamesinde adının hiç geçmediğini iddia etti. Habertürk televizyonunda bir programa katılan Akman, *”İddianamede adım geçmiyor. Ve ben şu anda sanık sandalyesine birileri tarafından oturtuldum*“ diye konuştu. Bu açıklamaya karşın, Akman’ın adı iddianamenin 17 sayfasında tam 34 kez geçiyor. Bunlardan çoğunda Akman’ın şirket hissedarı ve yöneticisi olduğu belirtiliyor. Ancak iddianamenin 115. sayfasında, Akman hakkında önceden bir soruşturma yürütüldüğü açıkça ifade ediliyor. Söz konusu sayfanın ilgili bölümünde şirketin sermayesinin Deniz Feneri e.V.’den karşılandığı belirtiliyor.



*Fener arkadaşlığı Akman’ı zorlayacak*
RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman’ın eşiyle birlikte kurduğu bir şirketteki hisselerini Deniz Feneri vurgununda kullanılan Beyaz Holding ile vurgunun kilit isimlerinden ve Kanal 7’nin sahibi Zekeriya Karaman’a devrettikleri anlaşıldı. Cumhuriyet’in ulaştığı resmi kayıtlara göre, Akman, RTüK üyeliğine seçildikten sonra, eşi Ayşe Gülgün Akman’le birlikte sahibi olduğu Uluslararası İletişim Haberleşme Basın-Yayın Organizasyon Araştırma Geliştirme ve Danışmanlık Hizmetleri Limited şirketi’ni Deniz Feneri vurgununda paraların gönderildiği belirtilen Beyaz Holding Aş’yi İsmail Karahan’a devretti. Akman ailesinin hisselerini devrettiği kişi ve şirketler ise Almanya Deniz Feneri vurgununun kilit isimleri olması dikkat çekti. 



*CHP: Meclis devreye girsin*
CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu, *“TBMM, RTüK’e başkan seçtiği bir kişinin şaibelerinden soyutlanmalıdır”* dedi

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman’ın görevinden ayrılması için Meclis’in devreye girmesi gerektiğini söyledi. Kılıçdaroğlu, düzenlediği basın toplantısında, RTüK Başkanı’nı TBMM’nin seçtiğini belirterek, şunları söyledi: 

*“Bu bağlamda, adı kuryeliğe çıkmış, Alman makamlarınca hazırlanan iddianamede adı 34 kez geçen, Deniz Feneri olayı ile ilgili kirli ilişkileri iddianamede sıralanan, hakkında Almanya’da soruşturması süren bir kişi RTüK Başkanı olarak görev yapamaz. Buradan Sayın Köksal Toptan’a çağrıda bulunuyorum: TBMM’nin, RTüK’e başkan olarak seçtiği bir kişinin tüm şaibelerden soyutlanması gerekir. Zahid Akman, etik olarak bulunduğu bu görevi artık sürdüremez. Gelin Türkiye’de bir ilki başlatın ve şaibeli kişileri bulundukları görevden istifaya davet edin. Bu davranış hem TBMM Başkanı’nı hem de TBMM’yi halkın gözünde daha itibarlı bir kurum haline getirecektir. Bu görevi lütfen yerine getiriniz.”* 
*Belge de açıkladı*
Kılıçdaroğlu, Akman’ın, Almanya’da bir kooperatifin yöneticisi olduğu iddialarıyla ilgili bir belge de açıkladı. Basın mensuplarına, kooperatifin, 27 Ocak 2005 tarihinde Alman maliye makamlarına gönderdiği bir yazının fotokopisini gösteren Kılıçdaroğlu, *“Bu yazıda, OFWG e.G. adlı kooperatifin ’Vorstand’ı (yönetim kurulu) belgenin sağ bölümünde belirtilmiş: Yüksek Mühendis Abdullah üzer, Dr. A. Zahid Akman, Ekonomist Yasin üzcan, Mehmet Gürhan. Bu belgede, Dr. A. Zahid Akman’ın yönetim kurulu üyesi olduğu açıkça belirtilmiş”* diye konuştu. 






*Yolsuzluğa karışan bazı isimlerin, Refahyol döneminde de bedelsiz ithalat vurgunu yaptığı ortaya çıktı.*

Refahyol döneminde gerçekleştirilen “Bedelsiz İthalat” kampanyalarında Ziraat Bankası’ndan usulsüz olarak aktarılan 1.5 trilyon lirayı Deniz Feneri e.V. yolsuzluğuna karışanların paylaştığı öne sürüldü. Akşam’ın haberine göre, Ziraat Bankası’na 50 bin mark yatıran gurbetçilere, bedelsiz otomobil ithalatı hakkı tanınmasını öngören “Bedelsiz İthalat”ta Ziraat Bankası, tanıtım giderlerini üstlendi. RP’li Devlet Bakanı Sabri Tekir’e bağlı olan bankanın Genel Müdür Vekili Salih şevki Doruk, Başbakanlık’tan gelen talimata dayanarak kampanyanın yurtdışı tanıtım işlerinin 750 bin marka Adve Trise şirketine, yurt içi tanıtım işlerinin da 3 milyon dolara Maya Fuarcılık şirketi’ne verilmesini sağladı. Mustafa üelik’in Genel Müdürü olduğu Atlas Nehir İletişim A.ş. ise, aldığı 185 milyar liranın büyük bölümünü Kanal 7, Samanyolu TV, Milli Gazete gibi yandaş basın organlarına aktardı. Kanal 7’ye 60 milyar liralık reklam verildi. 

*Tanıdık simalar*
üelik, Deniz Feneri davasında Türkiye’ye aktarılan paraların teslim edildiği ileri sürülen isim. Maya Fuarcılık’ın ortakları ise, yine Deniz Feneri davasında suçlanan RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman’ın kardeşi Turgut Akman ve Türkiye’deki Deniz Feneri Derneği’nin Ankara şubesi Başkanı Mevlüt Koca. Maya ve Adve Trise’nin belgeleri Adalet Bakanı şevket Kazan’ın özel kaleminden fakslandı. 

*Haber: Fatih ERBOZ*





*Savcılık soruşturma başlattı*
Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, İP’nin Deniz Feneri vurgunuyla ilgili suç duyurusu üzerine harekete geçti. Yolsuzluğun Türkiye bağlantısını 5 savcı araştıracak



*Haber: Ceyhun Bozkurt*
Almanya’da patlak veren Deniz Feneri e.V yolsuzluğuyla ilgili Türk yargısı da harekete geçti. Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, vurgunla ilgili İşçi Partisi’nin (İP) 8 Eylül tarihinde yaptığı suç duyurusunu işleme koydu. Farklı suç iddaları nedeniyle soruşturma 5 ayrı savcı tarafından yürütülüyor. Savcılık kaynakları, RTüK Başkanı Akman’ın soruşturlaması için izne gerek olmadığını söyledi. İP Genel Başkan Yardımcı Mehmet Cengiz tarafından verilen suç duyurusu dilekçesinde, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman, Türk Deniz Feneri Yardımlaşma ve Dayanışma Derneği’nin yöneticileri, Kanal 7 Televizyonu ile başta Kanal 7’nin sahibi ve Yeni Dünya İletişim A.ş. Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriye Kahraman olmak üzere, iddianamede belirtilen Türkiye’de kurulu şirketlerin yöneticilerinin hakkında soruşturma yapılarak haklarında kamu davası açılmasını istemişti. 

*İddialar araştırılıyor*
Suç duyuru dilekçesinde, bu iddiaların Türk savcıları tarafından araştırılması gerektiği kaydedildi. Soruşturma kapsamında Alman savcının hazırladığı iddianameyi mercek altına alan başsavcılık, gerek duyulması halinde Alman makamlarından dava dosyasını isteyebilecek. Deniz Feneri Derneği’nin merkezinin İstanbul’da bulunması nedeniyle dosya yetkisizlik kararı ile İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na da gönderilebilecek. Savcılık soruşturma sonucunda suç tespit ederse, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan dışındaki isimler hakkında dava açabilecek. Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı yetkilileri, Almanya’daki dava dosyasında Türkiye bağlantılı isimlerden biri olarak gösterilen RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman hakkında RTüK Başkanlığı dönemi dışındaki suçlar nedeniyle dava açılabileceğini, bunun için Başbakan Erdoğan’ın iznine gerek olmadığını söylediler.



*Bağış paraları sermaye oldu*
Deniz Feneri e.V. Davası’nın iddianamesinde, bu ülkede çeşitli konserli organizasyonlarla ve başka yöntemlerle toplanan *’yardım’* paralarının amacına uygun harcanmak yerine AKP yanlısı Kanal7 Televizyonu’nun Almanya’daki şirketlerine sermaye yapıldığını ileri sürülüyor. Hürriyet’in haberine göre, Kanal 7’nin sahibi konumundaki Zekeriye Karaman, aslında Deniz Feneri e.V.’nin de gayri resmi başkanıydı. Bu nedenle de çok kalabalık konser organizasyonlarıyla Almanya’da toplanan ’yardım’paraları, kuryeler aracılığıyla kendisine getirildi. Karaman da çantalar dolusu bu paraları, Almanya’da kurdukları şirketlere sermaye olarak gönderdi. İddianamede yardım paralarının ne kadarının Kanal 7 eksenli şirketlere sermaye yapıldığına dair kesin bir rakam yok.






*13/09/2008* */ YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*GİBİ YAPTI...*
*Ve Zahid Akman yazdıklarımı itiraf etti!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 13/09/2008* 



ünceki gün Zahid Akman, Habertürk’te Balçiçek Pamir’in konuğuydu. Star TV ve TGRT dahil 4 ayrı TV kanalında aralıksız 13 sene haber-tartışma programları yapan biri olarak Balçiçek’in programıyla ilgili hükmüm, Zahid beyin kollandığıydı. Balçiçek hanım ya meslekte yeni oluşu ve birikimsizliğinden ya da kurumumun işi var diyerek Zahid Akman’a sorulması gereken hiçbir soruyu sormadı, sadece sorar gibi yaptı. Ancak buna rağmen Zahid Akman yine de beklediğimiz cevapları kendiliğinden verdi. Akman Almanya’da kurulan malum kooperatifteki kuruculuğu ve yönetimdeki varlığını kabul etti. Dahası, yazımızda adı geçen şikayetçi ümer üzkan’a çağrı yaparak mağduriyetini gidereceği sözünü verdi. *Balçiçek kardeş birazcık gazeteci olsaydı* *kooperatifin 10 yılda neden bir çivi bile çakmadığını ve toplanan milyonlarca euro’ya rağmen kasanın neden boş olduğunu sorardı... Sormadı...* 

Konuyla alakalı olarak CHP lideri Deniz Baykal da dün Fikret Bila’ya yaptığı açıklamaya göre Almanya’ya gönderilen CHP’li bir milletvekilinin verdiği raporda kooperatif yolsuzluğu bir kez daha teyit görmüş oldu...

Bu satırların yazıldığı saate kadar Zahid Akman Habertürk’te *bizi kastederek göndereceğim demesine rağmen* açıklama gönderemedi. Açıklamayı bekliyoruz, bakalım sorduğumuz sorulara cevap olacak mı?

...

----------


## bozok

*Kimseye dokunulamayacak ki*
*Mehmet Y. Yılmaz*
*hurriyet.com.tr*
*13.09.2008*

*ALMANYA’*daki *Deniz Feneri* soygununun, *Türkiye*’deki *Deniz Feneri* ve *Kanal 7* televizyonu ile bir ilgisinin olabileceğini, okuma yazmayı yeni öğrenmiş bir çocuk bile düşünebilir.

Nitekim en sonunda savcılık bir suç duyurusunu ciddiye aldı ve 5 savcı bu olayı incelemek üzere görevlendirildi.

Ancak ortada ciddi bir sorun var.

*Bu soruşturmanın RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman gibi bürokratlar ile AKP’nin parlamento grubundaki bazı kişilere karşı uzaması kaçınılmaz*.

O zaman da devreye *"dokunulmazlıklar"* meselesi girecek.

Kamu görevlisi konumunda olanlar için *"üstlerinden izin"* istenecek ve elbette o izin alınamayacak.

Milletvekili konumunda olanlara ise yeniden seçilemeyene kadar soru bile sorulamayacak.

*AKP iktidarı da böyle aşağılık bir suçla ilgili davanın sürüncemeye bırakılmış olmasında "ferahlık" bulacak.

*Hükümet bu işte gerçekten ciddi ise bu konu ile ilgili olarak yargılanması gerekenlerin her türlü dokunulmazlığının kaldırılacağını da açıklamalı.
...

----------


## bozok

*Müslüman Zahid! Hristiyan Lotz!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*14.09.2008* 




*Bilmem katılır mısınız Deniz Feneri olayının özü şudur:* 

*Müslüman Müslüman’ı, “Müslümanlığı alet ederek” soydu. Fakirin yüzüne güldüler. Arkasına geçip parasını söğüşlediler.*


Dünyada görülmedi.

Eşi, benzeri yok.

Kendi tabanlarını soydular.

Alman mahkemesinde dava başlayınca iktidara borazan olmamış gazeteler, gazeteciler, haberciler, muhabirler, yazarlar *“fener ışığında toplanan bağışları karanlıkta dişleyenlerin”* durumunu ayın 5’inde yazmaya başladı.

5’inden 14’üne!

9 gün geçti.

9 gün boyunca başta Başbakan olmak üzere, ona borazan olmuş gazeteler, gazeteciler, yazarlar* “Deniz Feneri’ne, görev alanlara, Fener’in para toplayıcılarına, parayı bavullarla Türkiye’ye taşıyıcılarına, paranın toplanmasında dini duyguları istismar eden yayınlar yapan Kanal 7’nin Almanya bağlantılarına, Süleymaniye muhtarının adını kullanarak sahte fatura ve istek formu düzenleyen düzenbazlara....”* toz kondurmadı.

Ne Başbakan!

Ne Başbakan şakşakçıları!

Ne borazancı medya!

Ne Başbakan yanağı okşayan!

Ne Başbakana yanak okşatan!

Ne Başbakan uçağına binen!

Ne 250 milyar lira değerinde Q7 Audi cipe bindirilen genel yayın müdürleri, ne ceplerine ayda 50 milyar lira maaş konulan ve karıları iktidar partisinden milletvekili yapılan karikatür çizicileri...

Tek kare çizmediler.

Tek satır yazmadılar.

Dikkat çekmediler.


***


*“Müslüman Müslüman’ı soyar mı ayıp”* bile demediler. 9 gün boyunca Aydın Doğan’ın Hilton arazisinden şehir rantı çıkartmak için Başbakan’a gittiğini yazarak* “fener ışığında Müslüman bağışı dişleyenleri”* karanlıkta tutmaya çalıştılar.

Yaptıkları nedir?

Yazmak zorundayım.

Faşist tavırdır.

Hitler’in propagandası da* “Biz Naziyiz... Bizden olanlar zaten haklıdır... Bizden olmayanların sözüne bakarak, bizden olanları yıpratmayız”* hükmünden yola çıkıyordu. 

Naziler gibi yaptılar.

Toz kondurmadılar.

Müslüman Zahid Akman’ın adı Alman bayan savcılar Lotz ve Gottwald’ın hazırladığı iddianamede 47 defa geçiyorken,* “Zahid’in adı iddianamede yok...”* diye haber yaptılar.* “Almanya’daki işçilere ev yapacağım”* diye kurulup, Alman devletinden de yardım alarak topladıkları paraları buharlaştıran bir kooperatifin üyesi olmasına rağmen Zahid Akman’ın *“fahri üye”* olduğunu yazdılar.


***


Neden, niçin?

Neden Zahid’i korudular?

Müslüman olduğu ve Başbakan’ın yakın arkadaşı, adamı, fikirdaşı, partidaşı olduğu için... Alman bayan savcılar Hristiyan Kertsin Lotz ve Sybille Gottwald, iddianamelerine Kuran’dan ayetler koyarak *“Müslümanlıkta yardımlaşmanın ve sadaka vermenin”* önemine dikkat çekmişler ve Deniz Feneri ile *“Müslümanlığı istismar ederek sadaka soygunculuğu yapıldığını”* belgelemişler. *Hristiyan Lotz, Müslüman Zahid’ten daha Müslüman!*

Başbakan!

Başbakan şakşakçıları!

Borazancı medya!

Başbakan yanağı okşayan!

Başbakana yanak okşatan!

Başbakan uçağına binen!

250 milyar lira değerinde Q7 Audi cipe bindirilen genel yayın müdürleri, ceplerine ayda 50 milyar lira maaş konulan ve karıları iktidar partisinden milletvekili yapılan karikatür çizicileri, *“Hristiyan savcı Lotz’un Müslüman Zahid’ten daha Müslüman olduğunu...”* yazamadılar.

Neden?

üünkü Zahid onlardan biri!

Demokratız diyorlar.

Faşist bunlar.

...

----------


## bozok

*'Zahid Akman'a 639 bin Euro teslim edildi'*


*15 Eylül 2008A.A*
*hurriyet.com.tr*




*Almanya'daki Deniz Feneri derneğinde yapılan yolsuzluk iddialarıyla ilgili davanın duruşmalarına bugün devam edildi. Hakim Müller duruşmanın başında bu davayla ilgili Türkiye'den ve Almanya'da herhangi bir kimse ya da kuruluştan baskı görmediklerini ifade ederek, "Burası Almanya. Burada yargı bağımsızdır. Türkiye'yi bilmem. Bize herhangi bir kimse ya da kuruluş baskı yapmadı ve yapamaz da" diye konuştu.*


*CHP'li Kılıç: Erdoğan ile Akman arasında şok belgeler çıktı*


*Deniz Feneri davasına devam edildi*

Yerel saat ile 10.00'da başlayan davada hakim Johann Müller başkanlığındaki mehkeme heyeti mali komiser Alexander Böhm'ü dinledi.
Böhm Hürriyet gazetesinde yer alan Süleymaniye mahallesi muhtarının *"Biz kimseden yardım almadık"* ifadesini mahkeme heyetine göstererek, sanıkların yardım derneği olarak kurulan Deniz Feneri Derneğinde yardım dışında her türlü siyasi ve ticari faaliyet yürüttüklerini söyledi.
Mahkeme başkanı Müller ise gazete haberleri ile bu davanın yürümeyeceğini ifade ederek Böhm'ün daha gerçekçi delilleri anlatmasını istedi.

Böhm yapılan incelemelerde Türkiye'de herhangi bir parti, başbakan ya da başbakanlığa para gönderildiğine dair bir belge ya da bulguya rastlamadıklarını kaydetti.

Böhm buna karşın derneğin muhasebe işlerinden sorumlu Firdevsi Ermiş'in bilgisayarında Mehmet Gürhan'ın Türkiye'de başbakanlığa teslim edilmek üzere ibaresi yer alan bir imzasız bir belgesini bulduklarını ve üzerinde miktar yazmadığını belirterek, *"Bu belge Türkçe hazırlanmış ve üzerinde başbakanlığa verilmek üzere teslim alan Mehmet Gürhan teslim eden ise Firdevsi Ermiş ibaresi var. Ancak bu para ne başbakanlığa ne de başka bir yere gitmiş. Herhangi bir resmi ya da gayrı resmi bir evrak yok. Tercümede başbakanlık yerine başbakan yazılmış. Tercüme hatasının neden kaynaklandığını ben bilemiyorum. Ancak bu miktarı belli olmayan paranın Tsunamide zarar görenler için Endenozya'ya gönderildiğini Ermiş'in ifadelerinden anladık"* dedi.

Bu ifadeye karşın sanık avukatları söz alarak başbakan ile başbakanlığın farklı olduğunu belirterek tercüme hatasının neden kaynaklandığını sordular. Komiser Böhm ise tercümenin Mehmet Taşkan tarafından yapıldığını ve neden başbakanlık yerine başbakan yazdığını anlayamadığını ifade etti.
Mahkeme Başkanı Müller *"Bizim için tercümenin farkı olmayabilir ama Türkiye için çok önemli. Başbakan ya da başbakanlık ifadesi"* dedi. Müller salonda bulunan tercümana başbakan ve başbakanlıkın tercümesini sordu. Tercüman da tercümeyi doğru şekilde mahkeme heyetine söyledi.
Böhm, sanık Firdevsi Ermiş'in bu evrakın sadece bir form olduğunu ve her zaman değiştirebileceğini anlattığını belirtti ve Ermiş'in *"Almancam iyi olmadığından Mehmet Taşkan'a Almancasını yazdırdım. Bu "alındı" belgesinin tercümesini Mehmet Taşkan yaptı. Miktar belli değildi"* şeklindeki ifadesini okudu.

Böhm şöyle devam etti:* "Gayrı resmi muhasebede "teslimat ZK" ibaresini bulduk. Ermiş'e paranın nereye gittiğini sorduk o da "Paranın Zekeriya Karaman'a ödendiği görülüyor ancak Tsunamiden zarar görenlere gittiğini biliyoruz"* dedi."


*"ZAHİT AKMAN KURYE MİYDİ, BİLMİYORUZ"*

Komiser Alexander Böhm yaşanan para trafiğini anlatarak Firdevsi Ermiş'in ifadesinde, *"RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman ve Kanal 7 yöneticisi olan Zekeriya Karaman'a yıllar içinde 639 bin Avro para gönderildiğini söylediğini"* belirtti. Ancak bu paraların kaydını gösterir kesin bir belge olmadığını bildirdi. Belgelerde sadece ZA'dan ZK'ya yapılan ödemeler olduğunu bildiklerini kaydetti, *"Ermiş'in ifadesine göre ZA'nın Zahid Akman ZK'nın da Zekeriya Karaman olduğunu düşünüyoruz"* diye konuştu.

Böhm, Akman'ın 2003-2005 arasında Almanya'da ikamet gösterdiğini ve Mehmet Gürhan ile ticari ilişki içinde olduğunu belirterek, *"Kendisinin dernekle bir ilişkisi yoktu. Herhangi bir sorumluluk yüklenmemişti. Akman'ın kuryelik yapıp yapmadığı belli değil. Bunu bilmiyoruz"* dedi.

Böhm, Zekeriya Karaman'ın Türkiye'de siyasete etki yapan İskender Paşa dergahı müritlerinden ve eski başbakanlardan Necmettin Erbakan'ın güvendiği bir milletvekili olduğunu ve kendisine 4,5 milyon Avro para gönderildiğini gayrı resmi muhasebeden anladıklarını kaydetti.

Sanık avukatı burada araya girerek ifadelerin yanlış olduğunu ve Karaman'ın hiç bir zaman milletvekili olmadığını sadece parti üyesi olduğunu hatırlatarak Böhm'ün internet üzerinden yaptığı araştırmaların gerçekçi bir araştırma olmadığını ifade ettiler.

Böhm daha sonra Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile Mehmet Gürhan'ın çektirdiği fotoğrafı ve Zekeriya Karaman'ın oğlu Habib'in düğün görüntülerini sundu. Böhm fotoğrafı Gürhan'ın odasında bulduklarını ve düğünü ise Zekeriya Karaman'ın siyasilerle olan ilişkisine atıfta bulunmak için gösterdiğini kaydetti.

Mahkeme başkanı Müller ise kişilerin özel hayatının bu davayla ilişkilendirilmemesini isteyerek Böhm'den düğün görüntülerini bırakmasını istedi.

Sanık avukatları da burada söz alarak, 2002'de çekilen fotoğrafta Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın başbakan olmadığını ve Hürriyet Avrupa tesislerinin açılışı için Almanya'da bulunduğunu belirterek,* "Normal zamanda yapılan bir açılış için Almanya'ya gelen bir kişinin Kanal 7 televizyonunu ziyeret etmesi gayet normal. Böhm de bunun normal bir ziyaret olduğunu kabul ediyor"* dediler.

Alexander Böhm, Mehmet Gürhan'ın Milli Görüş üyesi bir kişi olduğunu, çalışmalarında bu ideolojiyi yaymak için çalıştığını ifade ederek, *"KRV eyaleti Anayasayı Koruma Teşkilatının yazdığı mektupta kendisine bunlar soruldu. Kendisi de bunu bir ölçüde kabul eden bir mektubu oraya yollamış"* dedi.

Sanıklar Mehmet Gürhan, Mehmet Taşkan ve Firdevsi Ermiş mahkeme salonuna elleri kelepçeli getirildi.

Davayı CHP Milletvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ve çok sayıda gazeteci izliyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*Zahid Akman'a soruşturma* 



*Ali VARLI / BERLİN / 17.09.2008 / VATAN GZT.*

DENİZ Deniz Feneri davası iddianamesinde birçok kez adı geçen RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman hakkında, Frankfurt Savcılığı başka bir suçtan şüpheli olduğu gerekçesiyle soruşturma başlattı.

Frankfurt Savcılığı RTüK Başkanı Akman hakkında dolandırıcılık ve iflası sürüncemede bırakmak şüphesiyle başlattığı soruşturma, Der Spiegel Dergisi’nin ’Spiegel Online’ adlı internet sayfasında, "Türk medyasının en yüksek kademesindeki denetçi, Alman makamların hedefinde" başlığıyla duyuruldu. 

*Erdoğan’ın yakını*

RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman’ın 2003 Ağustos - 2006 Temmuz ayları arasında Offenbacher & Frankfurter Wohnungsbaugenossenschaft eG (Offenbach ve Frankfurt Konut İnşaat Kooperatifi) yönetim kurulu üyesi olduğunun Frankfurt Mahkemesi kayıtlarında geçtiğini yazan *’Spiegel Online’*, kooperatifin* binlerce Türk yatırımcıyı dolandırdığını* yazdı. Kanal 7’de* ’Paranız ikiye katlanıncaya kadar keyfinize bakın, bekleyin’* spotlarıyla para toplayan kooperatifin 2007 yılı Ekim ayında iflasını verdiğini hatırlatan ’Spiegel Online’, Akman’nı, yakınlığı bilinen Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın RTüK Başkanlığı’na getirdiğini duyurdu. 



*18 kişiye soruşturma* 

’Spiegel Online’da yer alan habere göre, Zahid Akman’ın yanı sıra 17 kişi hakkında daha soruşturma başlatıldı. Frankfurt Savcılık Sözcüsü Doris Möller-Scheu da, Akman hakkında soruşturmanın yapıldığını doğruladı. Sözcü Möller-Scheu açıklamasında Akman’ın diğer 17 kişi gibi kooperatifte dolandırıcılık ve iflası sürüncemede bırakmak suçlamalarıyla soruşturulduğunu kaydetti. Haberde, Zahid Akman’ın avukatı tarafından gönderilen açıklamada, iddiaların asılsız ve kanundışı olduğunun belirtildiği vurgulanarak,* "Avukattan gönderilen açıklamaya göre, Akman 2004 yılında söz konusu kooperatife fahri üyeydi ve kendisi hiçbir toplantıya katılmadı"* denildi.


...

----------


## bozok

*'Akman istifa ederse daha şık olur'* 



*ANKA* / *18.09.2008 / gazetevatan.com*

Meclis Başkanı Köksal Toptan,* “RTüK Başkanını bizim azletme gibi bir yetkimiz yok. Seçimi yaptıktan sonra seçilmiş kişiyi azledemeyiz”* dedi.

CNN Türk’te katıldığı programda, Ankara Temsilcisi Yavuz Oğhan’ın sorularını yanıtlayan Meclis Başkanı Köksal Toptan, Deniz Feneri davasında adı geçen RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman’ı istifaya çağırması yönünde kendisine yapılan çağrıyı değerlendirdi. şimdiye kadarki seçimlerde Meclis’in çok isabetli kararlar verdiğinin görüldüğünü ifade eden Toptan, aynı şeyin son RTüK seçiminde de gerçekleştirildiğini düşündüğünü söyledi. Toptan,* “ancak ortaya çıkan son gelişmeler, herkes açısından yeni bir değerlendirme yapma zorunluluğu ortaya çıkaracak gibi görünüyor. Herkes kendi sorumluluğunun idraki içerisinde hareket ederse süreç daha rahat ve sağlıklı bir şekilde yürür diye düşünüyorum."* dedi. Toptan,* “sözleriniz Akman’ın kendisinin görevden ayrılmasının daha şık olacağı anlamına mı geliyor?”* şeklindeki bir soruya ise* "Bizim azletme gibi bir yetkimiz yok. Seçimi yaptıktan sonra seçilmiş kişiyi azledemeyiz. Benim o cümlemin içerisinde her şey var"* yanıtını verdi.



*“YENİ ANAYASA LAZIM”*

Programda, bir soru üzerine daha önce Meclis’te grubu bulunan siyasi partilere 4 ayrı uzlaşma komisyonu kurulması yönünde yaptığı öneriyi de değerlendiren Toptan, MHP’nin 8 milletvekilinin ismini bildirdiğini hatırlattı. Türkiye’de anayasanın çok tartışıldığını ve bugüne kadar 1982 anayasasının üçte birinin değiştirildiğini söyleyen Toptan, şöyle konuştu:

*"Türkiye'nin yeni bir anayasa yapması lazım. Başlangıçtaki temel ilkeleri koruyan belki bu hükümleri daha da zenginleştiren yeni bir düzenlemeyle ama mutlaka bu hükümleri koruyan bir düzenlemeyle Türkiye'nin daha kısa, daha özgürlükçü, daha demokrat, daha çağdaş anayasa yapması lazım diye düşünüyorum. Ama şu süreçte bunu gerçekleştirmenin zor olduğunu biliyorum. Ama Türkiye yeni bir anayasa yapacaksa elbette anayasa yapımcısı Meclis gerekir. üyle anlaşılıyor ki bunu yapmak şimdilik mümkün değil.*

*O zaman siyasi partilerin uzlaşmasını sağlamak suretiyle anayasada bir takım değişiklikler yapmak gerekir. Kamuoyu bunu çok tartıştı. Siyasi partilerin, üniversitelerin, baroların, sivil toplum örgütlerinin önemli çalışmaları var. Bu çalışmaları komisyonların önüne koyarız. Muhtemeldir ki pek çok konuda uzlaşma sağlayabilir. Bu sağlandıktan sonra uzlaşılan konular üzerinde anayasa değişikliğine gidilebilir"*


*”HERKES İüTüZüKTEN şİKAYETüİ”*

Meclis içtüzüğüyle ilgili de sorun bulunduğunu ve tüm siyasi partilerin içtüzükten şikayetçi olduğunu kaydeden Toptan, önümüzdeki yasama yılında AB’ye uyum yasaları da olmak üzere 100’den fazla tasarının Meclis’e geleceğinin kaydedildiğini bildirdi. MHP’nin yolsuzlukla mücadele konusunda bir uzlaşma komisyonu kurulmasını önerdiğini de hatırlatan Toptan,* “yolsuzlukları TBMM nasıl takip edebilir, tartışmakta yarar var. Siyasetin finansmanı ya da etik kanunu çerçevesinde bunu yapabilir miyiz? Biz yasa yapıyoruz, en önemlisi bütçe yapıyoruz. Bu bütçeyle kamu kurumlarına çok yüksek miktarlarda para harcama yetkisi veriyoruz. Sonradan da bunu yeni bir yasayla kesin hesap kanunlarıyla teorik olarak denetliyor olarak gözüküyoruz. Ama TBMM çıkarmış olduğu yasaları takip mekanizmasına sahip değil. Bu konu içtüzük tartışmalarında gündeme getirilebilir”* diye konuştu.


*“CHP’NİN DESTEK VERECEğİNİ UMUYORUM”*

Toptan, uzlaşma komisyonlarına CHP’nin destek verip vermeyeceğine ilişkin bir soruya ise şu karşılığı verdi:

*"Olumsuz görmüyorum, 1 Ekim’e kadar vaktimiz var. AK Parti 30 madde değişikliği önerdi, CHP 5, MHP 8, DTP 15 madde değişikliği önerdi. Belki bunlar içerisinde örtüşenler olacaktır. Bunu bizim görmemiz, aramamız lazım. Bunun için de uzlaşma komisyonu etrafında bir araya gelmemiz lazım. Bir araya gelmeden uzlaşacağımız noktaları görmek ve tespit etmek mümkün değil. O nedenle bizim bu girişimimize CHP'nin destek olacağını umuyorum."*


*“DEVLETİN RESMİ DİLİNİN TüRKüE OLDUğU UNUTULMAMALI”*

Meclis Başkanı Köksal Toptan, “DTP’nin Meclis’te Kürtçe konuşması”na yönelik tartışmalara ilişkin bir soruya ise* "Bir arkadaşımızın o tür bir açıklaması var. Ama daha sonra parti yöneticileri tarafından yapılan açıklamalarda, partinin kurumsal böyle bir karar almadığı, gündemlerinde de böyle bir konunun bulunmadığı açıklandı. Bu benim için geçerli"* karşılığını verdi. Toptan şunları söyledi:

*“Bizim, birbirimizi daha rahat anlayabileceğimiz, daha iyi iletişim kurabileceğimiz noktaları aramamız lazım. Elbette Kürtçe konuşan vatandaşlarımız Kürtçe konuşur, ona kimsenin bir müdahalesi söz konusu değil. Ama TBMM kurumu altında bunlara dikkat etmemiz lazım. Devletin resmi dilinin Türkçe olduğu gerçeğini unutmamamız lazım. Birbirimizi yaralayıcı davranışlardan özenle kaçmamız lazım. Böyle yaparsak birbirimizi daha iyi anlar, dinler ve daha iyi de ortak noktalar tespit edebiliriz diye düşünüyorum."*

DTP ile geçmiş dönemde ortak noktaların tespit edilebilip edilemediğine ilişkin bir soruya ise Toptan,* "Geçen dönem içerisinde arkadaşlarımızın Parlamento çalışmalarından şikayetçi olduğumu söyleyemem. Ama Parlamento dışındaki birtakım hareketlerinden ben de zaman zaman incindiğimi kamuoyuyla da paylaştım. Ama Parlamento çalışmalarımızda arkadaşlarımızın dikkatli olduğunu söylemek isterim.”* yanıtını verdi.ülçüyü kaçırmadan tartışmanın Türkiye’nin önünü açacağını, dünyanın küresel bir krizden geçtiğini ifade eden Toptan, *“Bu küresel krizler hep biliyoruz ki özellikle kalkınma sürecindeki ülkeler için fırsatlar yaratır. Bu fırsatların neler olduğu konusunda çalışmalar yapmamız lazım.*

*Dünyada dev bankalar batıyor, ekonomiler çöküyor. Türkiye'nin önlemler alması lazım. Bu global, küresel krizden Türkiye'nin lehine fırsatlar yaratması lazım. Bütün partilerin ekonomiyi çok iyi bilen elemanları var. Bu arkadaşlarımızın bütün güçlerini bu alanlara yöneltmeleri lazım."* Diye konuştu.

...

----------

